# 24-70 ii shipping?



## bykes (Sep 30, 2012)

Does anyone have an clue when the 24-70 II will be caught up with pre-orders? Weeks? Months?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 30, 2012)

They are pretty well caught up with pre-orders, they go in and out of stock quickly. Don't expect discounts though.

http://kenmorecamera.com/p-18487-canon-ef-24-70mm-f28l-ii.aspx


----------



## Tammy (Sep 30, 2012)

I pre-ordered in June and B&H just shipped mine.


----------



## luoto (Oct 1, 2012)

Still waiting on B&H or Adorama (have back orders on both) to catch up. Shame kenmore doesn't ship to different address (I am overseas, with a US forwarding address) else their "in stock" status might have just gone down one unit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2012)

luoto said:


> Still waiting on B&H or Adorama (have back orders on both) to catch up. Shame kenmore doesn't ship to different address (I am overseas, with a US forwarding address) else their "in stock" status might have just gone down one unit.


 
They are a relatively small camera shop, and don't have all the infrastructure to be able to screen out overseas orders that are fraudelent.
You might try some of the Hong Kong shops, they seem to get lenses when no one else has them. Digital Rev comes to mind. Higher price though. 
http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-ef-24-70mm-f2/MTAwMDI5OQ_A_A


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

In denmark there where in stock yesterday

I finally pick mine up


----------



## kaihp (Oct 3, 2012)

I was in BelAir Camera today. They just had received a couple of 24-70'ies for preorders but they had at least one on hand that they were willing to sell to me for USD2300 + sales tax.

I really should not go back and buy it...


----------



## luoto (Oct 3, 2012)

Strangely when I check the price in Finland they are much more expensive than the Finnish stores who are sticking to "list" price. And since Digitalrev is outside the EU; I guess the Customs will also want to make this more dearer.

Credit card verification even for small companies need not be hard. A fax of a card statement usually seems to help the few who are unsure and who don't have online verification.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine is being delivered today. ;D

Bought at NewEgg and not a pre-order. Just happened to have caught them when they had four in stock. I was suspicious when their page showed In Stock, because I've been burned before in instances where an online store said "in stock", and then after ordering and paying, you get an email that there was an error, or some other such nonsense. As a precaution, I online chatted with their CS folks who confirmed that they had four in stock.

NewEgg is not a store that photographers often think of for pro equipment, but I've had luck there before, so taking a chance by checking to see if they had the lens was good fortune for me. And, having said all that, they were of course OUT OF STOCK by the next day, with the other three gone in a flash! Price was same as everywhere else... $2299. Looking forward to UPS this afternoon!!


----------



## moreorless (Oct 5, 2012)

luoto said:


> Strangely when I check the price in Finland they are much more expensive than the Finnish stores who are sticking to "list" price. And since Digitalrev is outside the EU; I guess the Customs will also want to make this more dearer.
> 
> Credit card verification even for small companies need not be hard. A fax of a card statement usually seems to help the few who are unsure and who don't have online verification.



Digitalrev include the import tax in their basic prices now don't they?


----------



## jasonFTW (Oct 5, 2012)

Stock definitely comes in and out quickly with some of the smaller retailers. I was able to get mine through Kenmore Camera ($2,300) last week . I did have to pay minimal shipping costs, but got it in one day from West to East coast.


----------



## luoto (Oct 6, 2012)

Must check as last time I looked I thought Digitalrev was "cheap" since they left it on the recipient to run to the Customs house if the post didn't let it through. Certainly their "quoted" price for Finland is a lot more than the Finnish prices I have been seeing. OK, they might have stock, but my CPS dealer is confident of some stock shortly.


----------



## Mikael Sidenius (Oct 11, 2012)

I ordered mine at the end of august from Adorama and I got a shipping notification yesterday.


----------



## 1855 (Oct 13, 2012)

They are in stock at Beach Camera. Use the coupon code Beachtoberfest30 for $30 off. Mine should be here Tuesday. 

Edit: They have since raised the price to an unreasonable amount. Mine came in at $2269.


----------

